# Bank account - which bank on 11(6)



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi all,

Am sure this question has been asked before, but can anyone tell me if they have had any joy opening a bank account on a TRV 11(6) and, if so, which bank?

My partner was told on his previous visa (which did not have the endorsement) that he could not open an account. Please share your experiences. Much appreciated.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

I had no problem at all opening an account with FNB, but it was provisional on having my salary paid there.


----------

